# Timing on a 1.4 super charged tsi issue



## Sandy0 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi all just wondered if anyone knew how to check for timing chain stretch on a golf 2009 1.4 tsi super charged car?
I’ve tried block 93 on vcds measuring blocks and it’s showing 20kw on inlet and 21kw on exhaust. Is this correct?

I’m having misfire hunting symptoms but no engine lights and no fault error codes. Car does also cut out after running for a while on idle. Engine stutters on idle too. Did a full scan and only the radio came up as an error as it’s been replaced with a full screan after market radio.
Many thanks


----------

